# Разное > Курилка >  Лекция по Су-24 в Музее Задорожного.

## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает любителей авиации на лекцию, посвященную советскому фронтовому бомбардировщику Су-24. Лекцию будет читать профессионал ОКБ Сухого - Историк - Плунский П.В. 

После лекции будет организован подробный осмотр самолета Су-24. Будет очень интересно экспертам и всем любителям авиации! Количество мест ограничено, просим оставлять заявки здесь, а так же по почте a.aleksandrov@tmuseum.ru 

Вход по билетам в музей. 

Заявки на аккредитацию СМИ высылать на почту a.aleksandrov@tmuseum.ru

----------


## FLOGGER

А где обещанный фотоотчет за предыдущую лекцию? Или  это вот те 9 фото, что были от 09.10? И все?
P.S.Хотя, если никаких новых снимков, кроме тех, что общеизвестны, нет, то тогда, конечно, и не надо.

----------


## Fencer

> А где обещанный фотоотчет за предыдущую лекцию? Или  это вот те 9 фото, что были от 09.10? И все?
> P.S.Хотя, если никаких новых снимков, кроме тех, что общеизвестны, нет, то тогда, конечно, и не надо.


Желательно бы видеоотчеты для тех кто не смог быть на этих лекциях из-за далёкого нахождения от места проведения этих лекций,но интересующихся историей авиации...

----------


## PPV

А вот интересно, кто-нибудь из здешних постоянных обитателей будет на лекции?

----------


## Mig

> А вот интересно, кто-нибудь из здешних постоянных обитателей будет на лекции?


Павел, я с удовольствием послушал и посмотрел бы, но 3 ноября меня не будет в Москве :Frown:  
А планируется ли лекция на другие даты?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, я с удовольствием послушал и посмотрел бы, но 3 ноября меня не будет в Москве 
> А планируется ли лекция на другие даты?


Про другие даты я не в курсе...

----------


## PPV

Приведу здесь текст выступления, который я готовил для этой лекции. Закончить его я не успел, не обессудьте...

Лекция по истории создания и развития самолетов семейства Су-24.

Сразу оговорюсь, что большая часть моего сообщения будет посвящена этапу проектных работ по созданию самолета, которые проводились в ОКБ с начала 60-х ...

Начало работ, которые, в конечном счете, привели к созданию Су-24, следует отнести к 1960 году. В этот момент в ОКБ шли госиспытания ИБ Су-7Б. Здесь придется сделать небольшое отступление, чтобы пояснить суть сложившейся на тот момент ситуации. Она заключалась в том, что в 1956 году штурмовую авиацию в ВВС СССР ликвидировали «как класс», однако, при этом, задачи авиационной поддержки наземных войск с фронтовой авиации в ВВС никто не снимал. Эту задачу попытались решить переводом ряда частей и соединений ИА в срочно организованную т.н. ИБА. Однако передаваемые туда МиГ-15/бис слабо подходили для решения задач авиационной поддержки – просто в силу своей малой размерности, соответственно малой массы несомой БН, и слабости бортового прицельного оборудования. В этой ситуации ВВС был остро нужен новый специализированный самолет, предназначенный для решения ударных задач. Выбор здесь был невелик: работы по Ил-40/42 к тому времени уже свернули, а из новых машин «на выходе» были, по сути, лишь МиГ-21 и Су-7... Исходя из размерности и массы поднимаемой БН, лучше на эту роль подходил Су-7, его и выбрали.

Итак, ИБ Су-7Б - это результат модернизации исходного ФИ Су-7, причем выполненной «на скорую руку», с минимальными переделками последнего, с целью максимально быстро заполнить «брешь», которая внезапно образовалась в ВВС СССР после ликвидации ША. По своему функционалу, Су-7Б, конечно, мог работать по НЦ, максимальная масса БН у него была заявлена в 2 тонны, в номенклатуру вооружения входили 2 пушки калибра 30 мм с б/к по 65 (в перегрузку до 80) снарядов, бомбы и ЗБ калибром до 500 кг, НУРС типа С-3К, С-5 и С-24. А чуть погодя, в качестве «основного калибра» к этому добавилась еще и первая отечественная тактическая ЯБ. Однако, состав прицельного бортового оборудования (радиодальномер  СРД-5М, оптический прицел АСП-5НД, позднее появился ПБК-1/2) обеспечивали применение самолета только в ПМУ и только по визуально видимым целям, что, естественно, существенно ограничивало боевые возможности самолета.

Да и в целом, именно в силу того, что Су-7Б делали очень быстро, и делали на базе ФИ, т.е. самолета исходно предназначенного для решения совсем других задач, полученный результат мало кого мог удовлетворить в полной мере. Таким образом, уже в ходе ГСИ Су-7Б, в 1960 году нашим военным было очевидно, что в перспективе для обеспечения ударных задач по НЦ ВВС будет нужен новый самолет (или соответствующая модификация ИБ = Су-7Б), который обеспечивал бы возможность работы по наземным подвижным и неподвижным, в т.ч. малоразмерным  целям Д/Н в ПМУ и СМУ. 

Другим требованием, которое примерно с 1958 года начали активно выдвигать ВВС к промышленности, стало включение в номенклатуру вооружения ИБ и ФБ управляемого оружия для действий по НЦ – УР класса «ВЗ». Понятно, что делалось это, с определенной оглядкой на запад, и соответствующими ссылками на опыт наиболее развитых стран запада. В рамках этих требований военных, к 1960 году в авиапроме СССР была проработана возможность создания двух вариантов такой системы:
- «К-28» – ПРУР с носителем на базе Як-28,
- «К-7» – тактической УР малой дальности с носителем Су-7. 
Про первую из них я подробнее расскажу чуть ниже, а про вторую, чтобы сильно не отклоняться от темы, скажу лишь то, что это была чисто инициативная работа ОКБ Сухого, которая так и осталась на уровне проектных проработок...

Еще одним важным направлением работ, на котором активно настаивали наши военные в начале 60-х, было требование существенного улучшения ВПХ самолета. С одной стороны, это было вполне объяснимо – на Су-7Б, как на самолете 2-го поколения, ситуация с ВПХ, обстояла, скажем прямо, неважно. Большие скорости на взлете и посадке вели к повышению аварийности, а большие длины разбега и пробега требовали при эксплуатации самолетов создания ВПП большой длины с искусственным покрытием. В этой ситуации, опять таки, с определенной оглядкой на запад (по публикациям открытой западной печати и показам на выставках соответствующих экспериментальных самолетов), в ВВС СССР начали выдвигать для вновь проектируемых боевых самолетов требования сокращения потребной длины полосы, вплоть до реализации режимов ВВП. 

С другой стороны, фактором, который оказывал существенное влияние на ход работ в это время, была чисто внутренняя обстановка, складывавшаяся в СССР в начале 60-х г.г. вокруг работ в авиапромышленности. Я имею в виду хрущевскую компанию повальной «ракетизации», которая для авиапрома на практике выливалась в требования приоритетного развития ракетного вооружения в ущерб работам по пилотируемой авиации, и существенного сокращения тематики соответствующих работ. Дошло до того, что в начале 60-х в ГКАТ было выдвинуто негласное требование, по сути – запрет на разработку новых самолетов, оставляя ОКБ только возможность модернизации уже ранее созданных. Общая обстановка в авиапроме в те годы была достаточно удручающая...

Почему я акцентирую внимание на всех этих фактах? Чтобы было понятно, в какой именно обстановке, исходя из каких посылок и требований военных, у нас в ОКБ начинались проработки по этой теме. 

Итак, 24 января 1961 года вышло ПСМ, согласно которому ИБ Су-7Б был принят на вооружение. Одним из пунктов этого постановления было записано:
« ... в целях дальнейшего расширения возможностей боевого применения истребителей-бомбардировщиков, обеспечить создание по ТТТ МО, ... навигационно-прицельной системы и провести необходимые работы по модернизации самолета Су-7Б, с размещением на нем аппаратуры указанной системы. Опытный экземпляр модифицированного самолета Су-7Б, ... предъявить на совместные ... испытания в 4-м кв. 1962 г. ...» Таким образом, с 1961 года в ОКБ начались соответствующие работы, и изначально они шли лишь в русле модернизации исходного самолета. Новая тема получила заводской шифр С-28, а самолет – условное обозначение Су-17, которое фигурировало, в частности, в годовом отчете ОКБ за 1961 год. 

Проектный этап работ осуществлялся силами бригады общих видов, работы велись здесь под руководством Александра Михайловича Полякова, а компоновка самолета на этом этапе действительно базировалась на схеме исходного Су-7Б (С-22). Для размещения расширенного состава бортового оборудования предлагалось выделить всю НЧФ и перейти от исходной схемы с носовым ВЗ (С-22) к варианту с боковыми ВЗ (С-28). В остальном а/д схема самолета практически не менялась, и соответствовала Су-7Б. 
Нечто подобное, если мы помним, в то же самое время, было предложено и реализовано на практике при проектировании перехватчика Т-58 (будущего Су-15). Проработки по теме С-28 шли в ОКБ с 1961 г. примерно до середины 1962-го. Интересно отметить, что при этом был пройден тот же самый путь, что и на теме Т-58: сперва был реализован переход от схемы с носовым ВЗ к боковым ВЗ, а на втором этапе – замена 1 двигателя типа АЛ-7Ф-1 на 2 двигателя типа Р11Ф2-300. Однако в 1962 году по присланным от разработчиков навигационно-прицельной системы (НПС) предварительным данным о параметрах этой аппаратуры, стало ясно, что ее массово-габаритные характеристики, не позволяют разместить ее на С-28. Проще говоря, размерность исходного самолета была слишком мала, и во 2-й половине 1962 года работы по этой теме в ОКБ были свернуты.

Справедливости ради, следует отметить, что на тот момент времени, т.е. в начала 60-х, не было полной ясности даже в вопросе о составе НПС, и такой период неопределенности в отношении этой системы продолжался довольно долго, т.к. процесс согласования требований к этой системе, и «утрясания» ее состава и функций, продолжался практически, всю первую половину 60-х. Естественно, все это негативно сказывалось на ходе работ по самолету, т.к. не позволяло развернуть полномасштабные работы по его проектированию.

Чтобы в дальнейшем сильно не отклоняться от темы, я не буду здесь подробно останавливаться на деталях, связанных с разработкой НПС, это тема отдельного большого разговора. Скажу только, что работа эта для нашей промышленности была во многом пионерской, система эта была очень сложной, комплексной, и даже состав ее сложился далеко не сразу. Основу ее составляла многофункциональная РЛС ПО, которую разрабатывал НИИ-131 (НИИРЭК, позднее – «Ленинец»), именно поэтому эта организация и была назначена головным исполнителем по теме в целом, а главным конструктором НПС, которая к тому времени получила условное обозначение «Пума», был назначен Евгений Александрович Зазорин (1965). Кроме РЛС, НПС включала в себя большое количество других подсистем и агрегатов, создававшихся различными организациями, входившими в состав разных министерств и ведомств. Такая ситуация сильно усложняла организацию работ, и разработка этой системы в целом заняла очень много сил и времени. Причем нужно понимать, что именно ее создание и отработка определяли конечный успех и сроки завершения всех работ по новому самолету. ...

Теперь вернемся к разговору о проектировании собственно самого самолета. В документах ОКБ относящихся к 1961-62 г.г., есть упоминания о том, что в рамках работ по модификации Су-7Б с НПС «Пума» параллельно с темой С-28 (крыло 60°) шли работы по теме С-32 (крыло 45°). К сожалению, нам не удалось найти почти никаких дополнительных сведений по этой теме, кроме того, что в качестве силовой установки на этом самолете предполагалось использовать 2 двигателя типа Р21Ф-300, из чего можно сделать вывод, что это была машина явно большей размерности, чем Су-7Б (С-28). Период работ по ней в ОКБ также ограничивался примерно 1962 годом. Тем не менее, следует отметить, что работы эти отнюдь не ограничивались только проработками и прорисовками на уровне ОКБ. По темам С-28 и С-32 были сделаны а/д модели, которые продувались в ЦАГИ, были выпущены соответствующие отчеты...

Со второй половины 1962 года работы в ОКБ по этому направлению были продолжены уже в рамках новой темы – С-6, и вместо А.М. Полякова работы по этой теме в бригаде общих видов возглавил Олег Сергеевич Самойлович. К счастью, про этот проект в документах ОКБ осталось гораздо больше сведений. Изображения этой машины имеются в годовых отчетах ОКБ периода 1962-63 г.г. Очевидно, что здесь рассматривалась уже не просто модернизация Су-7Б, а создание принципиально нового самолета, большей размерности. 

Мы видим, что с точки зрения компоновки, это был самолет нормальной схемы, с трапециевидным крылом умеренной стреловидности, с экипажем, сперва из 1-го, потом из 2-х человек, размещавшихся в кабине по схеме тандем, с силовой установкой из двух ТРД типа Р-21Ф-300, пакетной компоновки, с боковыми совковыми ВЗ. Расчетный уровень ТТХ был примерно таким, как это приведено на рисунке 
(картинка с ТТХ из раскладушки по С-6). 
При этом, правила игры, устанавливаемые свыше, не позволяли называть вещи своими именами, поэтому в официальных документах того периода, они, именовались «глубокой модификацией Су-7Б, с размещением новой НПС «Пума». ...

Различия в прорабатывавшихся вариантах компоновки касались, в частности, компоновки клина торможения – варьировалось его размещение в верхней или нижней частях ВЗ. На фото вы видите вариант компоновки, прорабатывавшийся в ОКБ в 1963 году. Работы по этой теме зашли достаточно далеко, летом 1963-го в ОКБ был разработан эскизный проект и построен полноразмерный макет самолета. В августе 1963 года был подготовлен и направлен на рассмотрение и согласование со всеми заинтересованными ведомствами проект постановления правительства о создании ИШ С-6 с НПС «Пума-6», со следующим уровнем ТТХ: 
Vmax на Н=200 м = 1350 км/час, на Н=12000 м = 2500 км/час.
Макс. дальность полета ...   на Н=200 м = 1000 км, 
на Н=11-12 км = 2400-1500 км.
Статический потолок (без подвесок) = 19-20 км.
Условия базирования – АЭ 2 класса.
Самолет в 2-х экземплярах предполагалось предъявить на СГИ во 2 кв. 1966 г.

В октябре 1963 года состоялась защита эскизного проекта и макета самолета перед комиссией ВВС. При этом, исходя из политических соображений, в связи с тем, что официального задания на разработку такого нового самолета, по прежнему, не было, работы эти были полуофициальные, и их назвали предэскизным проектом и предмакетом. Защита прошла в целом успешно.

Еще один крайне интересный момент: в том же 1963 году, наряду с проектом С-6 в ОКБ был проработан проект ударного самолета в варианте с крылом изменяемой стреловидности (С-8?)! К сожалению, изображений этого самолета не обнаружено, сведения об этом проекте ограничиваются только теми, что были изложены в письме, которое П.О. Сухой отправил 12 марта 1963 г. на имя П.В. Дементьева. Однако объем приведенных там данных однозначно свидетельствует, что это был самолет в той же самой размерности, что и С-6:
Взлетный вес	 							- 21000 кг
Запас топлива внутри фюзеляжа					- 7000 кг
Vmax у земли/на Н=12 км						- 1400/2500 км/час
Потолок								- 21000 м
Lполета с 2хФАБ-500 и 2хПБ у земли/на Н=10-12 км 	-1100/2800 км
Lперегоночная							- 3200 км
Lразбега/пробега							- 550/500 м
Реакция на это письмо Сухого со стороны Дементьева была положительной, он написал: «Предложение интересное, подготовьте для рассмотрения на НТС». К сожалению, как теперь понятно, на этом этапе реального продолжения эта работа в ОКБ Сухого не получила. Дальнейшие проработки, осуществлявшиеся по теме самолета с КИС с 1965 года шли в русле модификации Су-7Б, и завершились, как известно, созданием экспериментального самолета С-22И ...

Ну а какова была дальнейшая судьба С-6? Ситуация здесь складывалась следующим образом: несмотря на то, что на этом этапе военные этот проект явно поддерживали, однако по факту, процесс согласования и утверждения постановления правительства в 1963-64 г.г. явно забуксовал, и, в конечном счете, завершился «ничем». О конкретных причинах можно только догадываться. 

Сразу оговорюсь: я не собираюсь здесь заниматься конспирологией, и все, что я рассказываю, я делаю на основании документов, которые в свое время изучал в ОКБ и архивах МАП. Есть документы, которые частично проливают свет на эту историю. На мой взгляд, начало было положено  письмом Дементьева в адрес ВПК, от  11.1963 г., в котором он, в ответ на запрос ЦК о возможности сокращения тематики выполняемых работ, предлагает, среди прочих «неперспективных» заданий, вообще прекратить работы по модификации Су-7Б под НПС «Пума», и выполнить ее на базе Як-28...

Тут следует отметить, что вообще, почти вся история работ по Су-24 шла в достаточно жесткой конкурентной борьбе. Началось это все еще в августе 1961-го, когда во время визита зам. министра обороны тов. Гречко в ОКБ Микояна, сам Артем Иванович начал уговаривать маршала Гречко о том, что на базе МиГ-21 можно сделать ИБ, который сможет с успехом заменить Су-7Б. Напомню, что в 1962-63 г.г. в ОКБ Микояна под шифром Е-8 велась проработка проекта МиГ-21М, а в 12.1963-го вышло официальное постановление правительства, которым были заданы работы по созданию нового перспективного ФИ МиГ-23, который в будущем должен был стать заменой МиГ-21.

Еще 1 интересный момент: в годовом отчете ОКБ-155 за 1963 год появилось упоминание о проработке проекта самолета Е-155 в варианте ФИ, с экипажем из 2-х человек: пилота и оператора, с установкой НПС «Пума», и с возможностью подвески бомбовой нагрузки, УР и НУРС ... Приведенный там рисунок представлял собой Е-155 с установкой 4хПД вертикальной тяги, усиленные основные стойки шасси с 2-колесной тележкой, и подвеской на самолете большого кол-ва АБ и НУРС ...

В мае 1964-го состоялось заседание ГКАТ, на котором рассматривался вопрос о необходимости продолжения дальнейших параллельных работ по проектам МиГ-23 и С-6, а в июне 1964-го ЦАГИ, по указанию Дементьева, провел анализ ведущихся в различных ОКБ проектов с задачей оценить возможность сокращения тематики. Рекомендации ЦАГИ относительно проекта С-6 гласили: создание нового самолета нецелесообразно, отработку системы «Пума» предлагалось провести на Як-28ПМ, а устанавливать ее в дальнейшем на самолете Е-155Ф, в 2-местном варианте. Кроме этого, поддерживалось предложение, выдвинутое П.О. Сухим, об объявлении конкурсной разработки проекта (между ОКБ-51, 115 и 155) «низковысотного Ш-Б – проникателя», имеющего V полета у земли до 1500 км/час, радиус действия 1500-1800 км с сокращенным взлетом и посадкой.

Тут следует отметить, что как раз в это время, т.е. летом 1964-го подоспели новые требования военных относительно облика и концепции применения ударного самолета, они были изложены в письме из НТК ВВС на имя зам. преда ГКАТ Кобзарева, датированном июлем 1964-го. Там предусматривалась необходимость создания многоцелевого И-Ш, обеспечивающего в любых МТУ, днем и ночью поиск и поражение малоразмерных подвижных и неподвижных НЦ, с дальностью полета 1200-1500 км у земли и до 3000 км на высоте, скоростью полета у земли 1400-1500 км/час, с вертикальным или укороченным взлетом и посадкой на грунте, оборудованного автоматическим ПНК и системой управления для полетов на малых высотах. ...

Чутко уловив соответствующую смену приоритетов в ВВС, Ген. конструктора ОКБ-115 (А.С. Яковлев) и ОКБ-155 (А.И. Микоян) очень быстро, откликнулись на это в проектах своих самолетов. Так, уже в августе 1964-го тов. Яковлев выступил с проектом сверхзвукового ИБ Як-65 с укороченным взлетом и посадкой, а в ОКБ Микояна в то же самое время, примерно летом 1964-го дальнейшая разработка МиГ-23 пошла в русле придания ему возможности КВП, за счет установки дополнительных подъемных двигателей типа РД-36-35. Кроме этого, там предложили еще один проект - ИБ Е-155фр с системой «Пума» с двигателями Р15Б-1300 или новым ВД-19. Vmax=2500-2800 км/час, у земли = 1350-1400 км/час, Нбп=0…21 км. Дальность 2300-2500 км. Бомбовая нагрузка – 5000 кг. ...

В этой ситуации, Павел Осипович Сухой, очевидно, почувствовав большую вероятность того, что дальнейшие работы по тематике нового ударного самолета могут быть переданы в другое КБ, пошел «ва-банк». Поскольку формальные претензии к проекту С-6 сводились к тому, что это совершенно новый самолет, решено было сделать акцент на модификации уже существующей машины – Т-58 (Су-15), а с другой стороны, выполняя требования военных о реализации режима КВП, он дал указание проработать установку на самолете подъемных двигателей. В соответствии с его указанием, в бригаде общих видов началась проработка нового проекта ударного самолета, получившего шифр Т-58М. Теперь, в соответствии с уточненной концепцией применения самолет по назначению классифицировался как низковысотный ИШ КВП. Чисто внешне, в плановой проекции, он напоминал перехватчик Т-58, но несколько увеличенных размеров. В ГЧФ по схеме «тандем» размещалась 2-местная кабина (летчик и оператор), а в СЧФ были закомпонованы 4 ПД вертикальной тяги типа РД-36-35. Основная силовая установка включала 2 двигателя типа Р27Ф-300. Общий вид самолета в этом варианте компоновки был подписан 23 сентября 1964 г.

Так осенью 1964-го в ГКАТ начался новый, по сути - конкурсный этап разработки нового ударного самолета, в своеобразном «соревновании» на этот раз участвовали два ОКБ – Сухого и Микояна. 27.10.1964 г. в ГКАТ состоялось заседание НТС, на котором впервые оба проекта были выставлены для сравнения. С точки зрения наших сегодняшних представлений о предмете, и знания реальной истории развития событий, ситуация кажется довольно забавной. 
Потому что ОКБ Микояна представило на рассмотрение в качестве основного - проект ИШ на базе Е-155 с НПС «Пума», с 2 двигателями ВД-19, в варианте с крылом изменяемой стреловидности, в размерности порядка 31-32 т. взлетного веса, со скоростью полета у земли 1350-1400 км/час. Параллельно рассматривался вариант самолета с крылом неизменяемой геометрии и 4 подъемными двигателями РД-36-35.
ОКБ Сухого предлагало самолет с НПС «Пума», в варианте КВП, с треугольным крылом, с 2 двигателями Р27Ф-300 и 4 ПД РД-36-35. Взлетный вес - 22-23 т, скоростью полета у земли (максимальной) 1350-1400, и дальностью (без ПТБ) порядка 1000 км. 
Никаких окончательных решений о выборе конкретного варианта для реализации на этом этапе не предполагалось, резолюция НТС гласила: «Одобрить проведенные в ОКБ ... проработки проектов ИШ на базе опытных самолетов Е-155 и Т-58. Поручить ... подготовить проект постановления  о разработке на заводе 51 проекта ИШ на базе Т-58 и на заводе 155 ИШ с крылом изменяемой геометрии на базе самолета Е-155».

Т.е. формально продолжение работ по этой теме было одобрено для обоих КБ, однако на деле ситуация складывалась немного по иному. В проекте планов финансирования опытных работ ГКАТ, который был согласован на следующий 1965 год, в ноябре 1964-го, для ОКБ-51 тема Т-58М вообще не фигурировала, а вот для ОКБ-155 деньги на всепогодный низковысотный штурмовик при этом выделялись. Это подтверждается также тем фактом, что в декабре 1964-го в ГКАТ был подготовлен и разослан по всем инстанциям проект постановления о задании работ по Ш-И Е-155Ш. При этом, в годовом отчете ОКБ Сухого за 1964 год применительно к теме Т-58М после описания всего объема работ, выполненных в ОКБ в течение года (завершен ЭП, проведены продувки моделей...), было написано дословно: «В 4-м квартале работа из плана исключена». ...

Ситуация поменялась в начале следующего, 1965 года. Что именно послужило причиной – не могу сказать точно. Возможно, тот факт, что на этом настояли военные, которые на этом этапе отдали предпочтение проекту ОКБ Сухого.  В частности, первое такое совещание с участием представителей МО состоялось в НКТ Ген.штаба 25.02.1965 г., и на нем были рассмотрены предложения по проектам самолетов ОКБ-51 и ОКБ-155, а также результаты сравнительной оценки проектов, проведенной в ЦНИИ-30 МО.

Следующее заседание в МО, посвященное этой теме, было проведено уже на более высоком уровне, под руководством зам. МО МСС Гречко, оно состоялось 13.04.1965 г. Со стороны промышленности на нем были заслушаны доклады о проектах самолетов от обоих самолетных ОКБ, а также доклад ген.к-ра А.М.Люльки о проекте нового двигателя. Завершали заседание выступления представителей ЦНИИ-30 и НТК Ген.штаба, которые сформулировали свою позицию по выбору типа самолета для ВВС.

На фото показана сравнительная таблица ТТХ по вариантам самолетов, рассматривавшихся на этом заседании НТК Ген.штаба.

Интересно отметить, т.о., что и «двигателисты» не остались в стороне от этого вопроса: А.М. Люлька, который был своевременно проинформирован о предстоящих работах, выступил с предложение о создании для Т-58М нового двигателя – АЛ-21Ф, с более высоким уровнем экономичности, чем Р-27Ф-300. Ну а в ОКБ Сухого к этому времени также успели скорректировать ТТХ Т-58М в варианте с новой силовой установкой.  В остальном, ситуация особо не поменялась. ОКБ-155, по прежнему, предлагало для реализации вариант самолета с КИС, а ОКБ-51 – вариант самолета КВП с треугольным крылом и дополнительными ПД. Поменялись лишь расставленные приоритеты. НТК Ген.штаба, в отличие от руководства авиапрома, в своем решении рекомендовал разработку ИШ проводить на базе с-та Т-58М, как более дешевого в производстве и эксплуатации при практически одинаковых с самолетом Е-155Ш по ЛТД и боевой эффективности. И МАП, после дополнительного изучения, вынуждено было согласиться с этими предложениями.

Тем не менее, по видимому, чтобы «не класть все яйца в одну корзину», НТК Ген.штаба рекомендовал также продолжить исследования по дальнейшему развитию с-та Е-155 в направлении создания на его базе многоцелевого всепогодного с-та с КИГ для боевого использования в вариантах оперативного разведчика, ударного самолета и ИП ... Таким образом, весной 1965-го разрешилась интрига в выборе головного исполнителя, и в целом, дальнейшего направления развития работ. Ныне с высоты прожитых лет, этот выбор кажется довольно странным, однако нужно помнить, что он был основан на тех приоритетах, которые были расставлены МО и которые были соответствующим образом сформулированы в тот момент в ТТТ заказчика. 

Соответствующие выводы и решения не заставили себя долго ждать: 
19 апреля вышел приказ МАП, с объявлением постановления правительства, о прекращении работ по модернизации Су-7Б с НПС «Пума»,
6 мая – приказ МАП о создании на базе ОО ИП Т-58 (Су-15) ЛЛ для отработки СУ с ПД типа РД-36-35,
17 мая – приказ МАП об ускорении работ ОКБ-51 по проекту Т-58М,
21 мая – приказ МАП с объявлением постановления правительства применении на МиГ-23 комбинированной СУ с ПД РД-36-35 и соответствующей корректировке ТТЗ на этот самолет,
27 мая – приказ МАП о разработке в ОКБ-155 проекта экспериментального самолета Е-158 с КИС,
21 июля – приказ МАП о создании на базе Е-155 С-Ш-Б «158» с КИС, двигателями РД-19М и НПС «Пума-А».

Однако все это было лишь «прелюдией» к главному событию этого года, поскольку параллельно все это время шла подготовка к выпуску постановления правительства (ПСМ) по Т-58М. Обнародовано оно было 24.08.1965 г., а соответствующий приказ МАП вышел 21.09.1965 г. Форма документа была стандартная, если кратко, то этим ПСМ было задано создание 2-местного СШ Т-58М, с комбинированной СУ из 2 МД АЛ-21Ф, 4 ПД РД-36-35 и НПС «Пума-А». В документе были кратко перечислены основные ТТХ самолета, а потом задание: построить силами опытного завода № 51 в кооперации с заводом № 153 5 самолетов Т-58М. Начать летную конструкторскую отработку самолета Т-58М в 1 кв. 1968 и в 4 кв. 1968 г. предъявить на СИ с МО 2 самолета с полным составом вооружения и оборудования. Отдельно обговаривалось создание в ОКБ А.М. Люльки для Т-58М нового двигателя АЛ-21Ф, и его уровень характеристик, а также НПС «Пума-А», и кооперация разработчиков всего основного оборудования …

Таким образом, своеобразное соревнование на этом поле двух наших основных ОКБ – Сухого и Микояна отнюдь не закончилось в 1965 году, оно продолжалось, поскольку и то и другое КБ практически одновременно занимались реализацией сходных либо по назначению, либо по способу реализации проектов. ОКБ Сухого – Т-58М, а ОКБ Микояна – МиГ-23 и Е-158. Причем на практике получилось так, что эти темы за счет совместного «перекрестного опыления»,  связанного с выбором и доводкой силовой установки, оказывали друг на друга довольно существенное влияние, и прошли практически одинаковый путь развития – от исходной схемы самолета с КВП к варианту с КИС…

Весной 1965 года в ОКБ Сухого в полном объеме развернулись работы по проекту Т-58М. Сравнительно недолгое время, до конца лета работы по этой теме велись в ОКБ под шифром Т-66, при этом рассматривался вариант компоновки самолета с тандемным размещением экипажа. Однако довольно быстро, уже осенью 1965-го было принято решение о переходе к размещению экипажа по схеме «рядом». Новый вариант получил заводской шифр Т-6. До конца года был разработан и в основном оформлен ЭП, проведены первые продувки а/д моделей самолета в ЦАГИ, выпущена вся директивная документация, и начался этап рабочего проектирования.

Однако, не дремали и наши соперники в ОКБ Микояна. Там продолжались активные работы по проекту МиГ-23, выполнялось ЭП, начался выпуск РКД, а параллельно с этим, велись работы и по проекту «158».  Интересно отметить, что по планам МАП, датированным 01.1966 г., финансирование обоих этих ведущихся параллельно опытных работ (имеется в виду ИШ Т-58М и ШБ Е-158), планировалось на ближайшую перспективу в одинаковом объеме, порядка 110,5 млн. руб. И это несмотря на то, что один из них (Т-58М) был уже официально задан на уровне ПСМ, а работы по второму (Е-158) велись только на основании приказа МАП…

28.02.1966 г. последовал 1-й неприятный звонок – вышел приказ МАП о постройке 2-го ОО МиГ-23 в варианте с КИС…

В марте 1966-го в ОКБ-51 состоялось рассмотрение ЭП Т-58М. Председателем комиссии был назначен г-м ИТС Кириллин. Рассмотрение прошло успешно, ЭП был оценен положительно, получена рекомендация о продолжении работ, естественно, с перечнем неизбежных в таком случае замечаний.

16.05.1966 г. вышел приказ МАП об ускорении сроков постройки Т-58М: 2 самолета следовало построить уже в 1967 г. но, с двигателями Р27Ф2-300. Причина замены двигателя на опытных самолетах заключалась в том, что ОКБ А.М. Люльки по срокам отработки своего нового двигателя АЛ-21Ф просто не успевало довести его до заданных кондиций, т.е. до летного состояния…

В июне 1966-го состоялась МК по Т-58М, председатель комиссии – г-л ав. Ефимов. Макет одобрен, но в тексте заключения есть одна примечательная фраза: «… одобрить материалы проработки ОКБ-51 варианта самолета с КИГ. Считать целесообразным дальнейшее продолжение работ по варианту самолета с изменяемой геометрией. …». Т.о., очевидно, что к лету 1966-го в ОКБ-51 наряду с исходным вариантом самолета рассматривался и альтернативный, с КИС …

При этом, в ОКБ в течение всего 1966-го года продолжался выпуск РЧ по планеру и системам Т6-1 в варианте как с двигателем Р27Ф2-300 (изд. 47), предназначенном для ОП, так и с основным вариантом двигателя – АЛ-21Ф (изд. 85), который передавался на серийный завод № 153 в Новосибирске. В ОП началось изготовление двух ОО самолета – летного и статического. На ЛИС ОКБ начались испытания ЛЛ Т-58ВД …

Следующий приказ МАП от 05.11.1966 г. – о сокращении сроков постройки 1-го ОО Т-58М с 2хР27Ф2-300, - в срок к 06.1967 г.! Здесь, по видимому, сыграло свою роль желание руководства МАП во всеоружии встретить юбилейный 1967 год (год 50-летия Октябрьской революции) новыми трудовыми успехами, и показать этот самолет на воздушном параде, который было намечено провести летом 1967-го…

У соперников, в ОКБ-155, на теме МиГ-23 дела продвигались гораздо быстрее: выпуск РКД на МиГ-23 в варианте 23-01 был завершен уже в 1 кв. 1966-го, а к концу 11.1966 г. уже была полностью завершена сборка 1-го ОО, и он был передан на ЛИС.  К концу года был также практически полностью завершен выпуск РКД по варианту МиГ-23 с КИС (23-11), и началось его изготовление. А вот по теме «158» особых успехов не было: в связи с отсутствием официального задания и ограниченным финансированием, велись работы по выпуску ЭП  м/ц самолета в варианте ФР с КИС и двигателем РД-36-41…

10.03.1967 – приказ МАП о проведении ВП в Домодедово, ОКБ-51 предписано показать на нем Т-58ВД и Т-58М …

03.04.1967 – 1-й полет МиГ-23 (23-01) П.М. Остапенко
10.06.1967 – 1-й полет МиГ-23 (23-11) А.В. Федотов

02.07.1967 – 1-й полет Т6-1 (с двигателем Р27Ф2-300) В.С. Ильюшин
с 17.11.1967 – летная отработка Т6-1 с ПД …
06.01.1969 – 1-й полет Т6-1 с АЛ-21Ф …
с 06.1969 – установка на Т6-1 ПНС «Пума-А» …
с 20.01.1970 – начало летной отработки «Пума-А».


ПСМ от 17.11.1967 г., Приказ МАП от 12.12.1967 г. «О работах по созданию самолета МиГ-23 с КИС и СВ С-23» с уточнением ТТХ самолета и с новым двигателем Р27Ф2-300 …

Приказ МАП от 30.12.1967 г.: … организовать в 1968 г. серийное производство самолетов МиГ-23 …


Решение ВПК от 31.01.1968 г., Приказ МАП от 05.03.1968 г. «О ходе работ по созданию самолета Т-58М»: «… комиссия … приняла к сведению заявление … о том, что МАП … прорабатывается предложение о работах по СШ Т-58С КИС и что эти предложения будут совместно с МРП, МОП и МО в месячный срок представлены в КПСМ по ВПВ. …	«


Приказ МАП от 03.04.1968 г. «О создании СШ Т-58М с крылом изменяемой в полете стреловидности»: … второй и последующие экземпляры СШ Т-58М, …разработать и построить в варианте с КИС. К ЛИ … приступить во 2 кв. 1969 г.
При этом, фактически рабочее проектирование Т-58М в варианте с КИС велось в ОКБ уже с 1967 года…


ПСМ от 24.05.1968 г., Приказ МАП от 03.07.1968 г. «О создании комплекса С-155М, самолета Е-155МФ и самолета Е-155МР»: предусматривалось:
- создание АКП ВЦ С-155М с 2 двигателями РД-36-41М и КИС, …
-  создание фронтового РБ Е-155МФ с двигателями РД-36-41М, КИС, НПС «Рысь» …


ПСМ от 07.08.1968 г., Приказ МАП от 18.09.1968 г. «О работах по созданию СШ Т-58М с КИС» была узаконена разработка Т-58М в варианте с КИС и уточнены ТТТ к самолету.


Макетная комиссия – в 01.1970 – на Т6-2И.

17.01.1970 – 1-й полет Т6-2И, В.С. Ил
06.01.1971 – 1-й полет Т6-3И Е.С. Соловьев
16.06.1971 – 1-й полет Т6-4И В.С. Ил  с АЛ-21Ф-3 …

----------


## Евгений

Вот и видео с лекции. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-1w...QFTu_HeyRgUdu4

----------

